# What if you could buy any Pokemon for $0.99?



## Surf (Sep 11, 2013)

In addition to the Pokemon Bank and Pokemon Transporter, what if Nintendo offered a Pokemon Store, where you could buy any first form Pokemon you wanted, for $0.99 a piece?

Would you use it? And how would you feel about it? It is a neat idea, or does it take away from the spirit of capturing and trading Pokemon to get the team you want?


----------



## Bioness (Sep 11, 2013)

I wouldn't put it past them at this point, but I won't like it.

This is coming from someone who would often use cheating devices to save time.


----------



## Firestormer (Sep 12, 2013)

It would ruin a little bit of the fun in catching them all. Since I play to collect them rather than to play competitively, it would make Pokemon boring for me.


----------



## lacey (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't need a wallet for Pokemon. I use Pokegen.


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 12, 2013)

Don't think I would use it, unless this was the only way to obtain some Pokemon that can't be caught in the wild or at least not so easy to be caught anyway.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 12, 2013)

I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 12, 2013)

I just cheat when I want to get a Pokemon or avoid grinding my ass off. Why pay 0.99 when I can pay a one time price for a cheat device and get infinite amounts of any Pokemon I want? 

Or buy the game and use it as a rom with an emulator and cheat for free?


----------



## Solar (Sep 25, 2013)

I'd do it. Just for cute ones like Dunsparce, Hoppip, and Spoink though. x3


----------



## Saru (Sep 26, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I don't need a wallet for Pokemon. I use Pokegen.



this.

I have faith in the hackers to come through for Gen 6 as well.

but honestly, I wouldn't like it. I would just start using Pokegen or emulators (when 3DS emulators have a breakthrough) even more. why pay for an event when I can just make a .sav file and play on that? especially for personal use. even outside of personal use, I highly doubt Nintendo will be able to install adequate legitimacy checks for online play.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Sep 28, 2013)

Firestormer said:


> It would ruin a little bit of the fun in catching them all. Since I play to collect them rather than to play competitively, it would make Pokemon boring for me.



Isn't it also the angle used by Team Flare?  Selling Pok?mon to people in order to make money?

Le Gasp!  The Magikarp salesman is a Team Flare member!


----------



## Olivia (Oct 4, 2013)

I thought this thread meant in real life. 

It really depends on the Pokemon honestly, and I'm not a big fan of cheating.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 4, 2013)

It's enough that I pay for mobile games I don't need another sinkhole for my finances


----------



## ElementX (Oct 4, 2013)

I don't think they'd ever do that, and I wouldn't take advantage if I could.

A big reason they wouldn't do it though is it would make trading less prevalent, and thats a big NONO for Game Freak.


----------

